# atmosphere in pakistani medical colleges



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

i had a few questions about the atmosphere in pakistani medical colleges.

is it normal for boys and girls to talk to each other.how far do they go. anything else u want to add.

what's one social life like.


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

depends which medical college ur going to. which city/province ur in.

but just to dash all ur hopes....its going to be a lonely 5 yrs my friend. 

toodles.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

blindfury86 said:


> but just to dash all ur hopes....its going to be a lonely 5 yrs my friend.


I think it depends on what kind of a person you are. Before coming to Pakistan I had heard a lot of depressing/negative stories, but my experience hasn't been that bad socially. If you don't fool yourself into thinking that Pakistan is just like America, you can appreciate you experiences here by keeping in mind that you're not here forever -- just to study and then go back. I mean you're here for five years, and the more negative you make your thoughts (and reinforce them), the longer those five years are going to seem.


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Smeer said:


> I think it depends on what kind of a person you are. Before coming to Pakistan I had heard a lot of depressing/negative stories, but my experience hasn't been that bad socially. If you don't fool yourself into thinking that Pakistan is just like America, you can appreciate you experiences here by keeping in mind that you're not here forever -- just to study and then go back. I mean you're here for five years, and the more negative you make your thoughts (and reinforce them), the longer those five years are going to seem.


ur in lahore man! to me that's heaven.
but on a serious note. everyone adapts. it just takes some people longer, and have some common sense... when in rome do as the romans do...or u'll get shot.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Ya depends on what college your in, for the most part, in govt, girls keep to themselves and guys spend all their time talking about the girls. There is always some goofy guy who talks to all the girls and the rest of the guys get jealous and ostracize him. 

But ya, its pretty bad socially if your coming from abroad. If your coming from some rural area of Pakistan though, it seems like heaven for them!


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

and if medical students are the same are the pre-med students ive known: they lie A LOT. 
when they meet you, the first thing they want to know is your grades. o level, a level, fsc, whatever. they just want to know. and then they lie about their own grades and tell you a number that is higher than yours. i know it sounds crazy. but during this admissions process its happened so many times to me. and a lot of the time ive found out the truth by seeing their grades on the internet when the lists come out. like they say, anything that is done in the dark always comes to light. 
i dont know, im just really annoyed and frustrated by people right now so i wanted to get that off my back. basically the atmosphere is every man for himself. ppl try to intimidate you, they lie and manipulate you so you dont perform as well. actually i dont even understand why ppl would want to lie about their numbers. its not like im the one whose going to give them or not give them admission somewhere. i guess they wanted to just psych me out.
everyone isnt like that of course, its just that a lot are when no one needs to be like that. im talking elaborate lies here...seriously i feel like wearing a sign on my forehead that says "if youre going to be a fake friend just dont bother to talk to me and waste my time".


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> Ya depends on what college your in, for the most part, in govt, girls keep to themselves and guys spend all their time talking about the girls. There is always some goofy guy who talks to all the girls and the rest of the guys get jealous and ostracize him.
> 
> But ya, its pretty bad socially if your coming from abroad. If your coming from some rural area of Pakistan though, it seems like heaven for them!


Haha soo true!


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

how is it likely to be in punjab medical college, faisalabad


----------



## Faiha (Aug 10, 2008)

maik7upurz said:


> Ya depends on what college your in, for the most part, in govt, girls keep to themselves and guys spend all their time talking about the girls. There is always some goofy guy who talks to all the girls and the rest of the guys get jealous and ostracize him.
> 
> But ya, its pretty bad socially if your coming from abroad. If your coming from some rural area of Pakistan though, it seems like heaven for them!


Is it just me or are paki boys more girl crazy than usual :S


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

Faiha said:


> Is it just me or are paki boys more girl crazy than usual :S


natural instinct


----------



## uguysrcrazy (Oct 27, 2008)

maik7upurz said:


> Ya depends on what college your in, for the most part, in govt, girls keep to themselves and guys spend all their time talking about the girls. There is always some goofy guy who talks to all the girls and the rest of the guys get jealous and ostracize him.
> 
> But ya, its pretty bad socially if your coming from abroad. If your coming from some rural area of Pakistan though, it seems like heaven for them!


On the dot bro on the dot thats pakistan med schoolz chicks keep to themselves and the guys all the talk about is chicks LOL but at the end it depends on the person how they are and wat they are like to get along with the pakistani envoirment and the ppl!!



kuchwa said:


> i had a few questions about the atmosphere in pakistani medical colleges.
> 
> is it normal for boys and girls to talk to each other.how far do they go. anything else u want to add.
> 
> what's one social life like.


sorry bro had Prof so couldnt reply but hey wat u gota worry u gt m LOL and dont ask m who i am ull know when u get here Peace out


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

uguysrcrazy said:


> sorry bro had Prof so couldnt reply but hey wat u gota worry u gt m LOL and dont ask m who i am ull know when u get here Peace out


translation plz?


----------



## Pakguy (Oct 12, 2008)

maik7upurz said:


> If your coming from some rural area of Pakistan though, it seems like heaven for them!


 
Lool that is so funny becuase it is so true-i rembz on my first occasion to pakistan a few years ago i couldnt help but notice how all the pindus eyes popped out when a girl not from their village walked by and if they were in the bazaar in a city then it was like all there hormonal sirens went off at once (shcokingly both old and young guys) - but in the guys defence some of the girls were as bad too! No wonder with all the excitement the old men were always complaining of angina  'hey look theres a new girl'....i was like and? But nontheless i had good times.


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

in punjab medical college you can't even look at opposite sex and there are spies and somehow the entire college finds out if you happen to like someone.



kuchwa said:


> how is it likely to be in punjab medical college, faisalabad


In punjab medica college u can't even look at each other and there are alot of spies and if u happen to like someone, the entire college finds out...so be careful...the last thing u wana do is to share ur feelings to some1 including ur good friends.


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

ghummank04 said:


> in punjab medical college you can't even look at opposite sex and there are spies and somehow the entire college finds out if you happen to like someone.
> 
> 
> 
> In punjab medica college u can't even look at each other and there are alot of spies and if u happen to like someone, the entire college finds out...so be careful...the last thing u wana do is to share ur feelings to some1 including ur good friends.



Talk about being paranoid...


Relax bro, just be yourself. More than half your class will have there heads buried into their books leaving no time for socialization (frankly speaking some don't want to). 

The class usually takes about a yr to open up and social groups will be formed so don't worry. Find the normal down to earth people and stick with them (in my class theses guys were the A levels O level guys and some guys from the middle east) 

my advice, don't be fake... keep a light sense of humor and an open mind and you wont have anything to worry about.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Sometimes less is more. I came to pakistan on my own, didn't know a thing about what the classes or people were like, and I survived. You guys don't need to know 100% of what your life will be like out here before you get here- it is possible to figure it out. The more you over analyze things the more you're gonna worry yourself about nothing.

Let me ask you this- did you go to a forum and ask what high school was going to be like? Or who hangs out where on the playground? 

Just relax, seriously.


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

thats true.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> You guys don't need to know 100% of what your life will be like out here before you get here- it is possible to figure it out. The more you over analyze things the more you're gonna worry yourself about nothing.


After spending a year in Pakistan, I'm finally starting to understand the wisdom in that statement #yes.



MastahRiz said:


> Let me ask you this- did you go to a forum and ask what high school was going to be like? Or who hangs out where on the playground?


Good point, never thought about it like that!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

you could also do what smeer did,,,,

he visualised KE and Pakistan as a giant turd........so when it didnt turn out to be a turd he felt good abt it.......


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

U can't even talk to girls or even look at them! In pmc


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Excuses excuses excuses. 

Who says "you can't talk to girls" or "you can't talk to boys"? It's all BS in my opinion and I'll tell you why.

It doesn't matter what part of the country you're in, a lot of your classmates are coming from a non-coed system. Meaning, they've gone to all boys or all girls schools throughout there lives. When some of them reach medical school, they can't handle it and act like 14 year olds, trust me in some cases it'll feel like your in high school all over again.

The point I'm trying to make it, there is no rule that stops people from talking to one another. If you've heard rumours that "the professors are going to fail you" blah blah blah, then in all honesty it's BS.

Why? I'll tell you...if your classmates are telling you that chances are they view you as a threat and since they're to sissy to do anything themselves, they bring up garbage like "we can't talk to boys/girls because the professors are going to fail us" to stop everybody else.

Be normal, talk to everyone. Just don't go around being Romeo or Juliet to everyone you meet and you'll be fine. You'll always come across thing in every school, it's about how you handle it that's all.

Cheers.


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey any comments about rmc rawalpindi?


----------



## arsenal888 (Nov 29, 2010)

how is the atmosphere in wah medical college....


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

RMC has a bit conservative environment,as most students come from rural and underdeveloped areas.But there are some open minded people as well.Interaction between the opposite sex is rare but not absent.If someone is confident and brave enough to bear the stinging eyes of his classmates,one can interact with opposite sex.Also their is a strong hold of Jamiat on RMC ,especially in hostels.
Situation of Every govt college is pretty much same.

Wah is a private one and environment of private ones is always better,facilities are better as well.Mostly students are broad minded and is more student friendly....



Peace...!!!


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

I think Communicating with the opposite sex is a bit necessary when you join the medical field. Unfortunately most people don't realize this.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> RMC has a bit conservative environment,as most students come from rural and underdeveloped areas.But there are some open minded people as well.Interaction between the opposite sex is rare but not absent.If someone is confident and brave enough to bear the stinging eyes of his classmates,one can interact with opposite sex.Also their is a strong hold of Jamiat on RMC ,especially in hostels.
> Situation of Every govt college is pretty much same.
> 
> Wah is a private one and environment of private ones is always better,facilities are better as well.Mostly students are broad minded and is more student friendly....
> ...


Haan yaar of course, how could I forget them. Biggest hypocrites of all.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

mubashir888 said:


> RMC has a bit conservative environment,as most students come from rural and underdeveloped areas.But there are some open minded people as well.Interaction between the opposite sex is rare but not absent.If someone is confident and brave enough to bear the stinging eyes of his classmates,one can interact with opposite sex.Also their is a strong hold of Jamiat on RMC ,especially in hostels.
> Situation of Every govt college is pretty much same.
> 
> Wah is a private one and environment of private ones is always better,facilities are better as well.Mostly students are broad minded and is more student friendly....
> ...


I would rate RMC as strictly conservative. The teachers are also strictly conservative, and if you want to get through the vivas, you will maintain that conservative tradition! 

It gets more liberal as time goes by, ie 3rd, 4th and final years and you will find the new campus and senior classes as well to be much more liberal.


----------



## Sehrish Ch. (Dec 8, 2010)

^so true.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

TheDoc said:


> Excuses excuses excuses.
> 
> Who says "you can't talk to girls" or "you can't talk to boys"? It's all BS in my opinion and I'll tell you why.
> 
> ...


Well said, people are famous for being jealous if you have the guts to be NORMAL and talk to girls or people openly. They will make fun of you and weird stuff. Guys are known to "claim girls" , which means a guy will tell everyone such and such girl is "his" and that means you cant talk to her because he called her his. He won't talk to her for like 2 years or something. Its a weird ethical code they have in some govt colleges, and if you are INTERESTED in her at least, you have to get him to take his claim off, its hillarious.

Another thing I did notice was that if you even casually ask someone about who such and such girl is, they will be like "oh shes so and so and shes engaged". You will constantly hear guys say every girl is engaged, when they really aren't even close.

But ya, if you get too friendly with girls and girls start to accept you, the other guys will ostracize you, so its a weird balance that you have to maintain, no matter how immature and stupid it is!


----------



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

Aminah Latif said:


> I think Communicating with the opposite sex is a bit necessary when you join the medical field. Unfortunately most people don't realize this.


i pakistan medical field is studying and memorizing the whole book!!! theres no emphasis on anyother thing!!!


----------



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

a friend of mine whos from the US said that in pakistan they dont make doctors they make them computers which i think is absolutely right


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

hey guys what about king edward? also when do admissions start for king edward? and whats the last date i can apply by? for the session that starts in 2011 September? thank you.

also i was reading a couple of posts on this website, and i came across a post saying that there is now a entrance exam for KE, for overseas students? is this true? sorry for the double post.


----------

